# MK1 GTI Disc brake conversion



## swift66 (Feb 21, 2007)

Is there a kit to put disc on MK1 GTI rear? Can I use front discs off a parts car and put them on the rear?


----------



## GeekWagens (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: MK1 GTI Disc brake conversion (swift66)*

you can use the rear discs off a 16v scirocco plus the proportioning valves (which are the little cylinder looking things that screw into the master cylinder b4 the brake lines


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: MK1 GTI Disc brake conversion (GeekWagens)*

The rear stub axles, rotors, bearings, and calipers are the same for MKI, MKII, and MKIII.
As the Previous Poster noted, you will need to add proportioning valves. You will also need to get the right hoses to connect to the calipers, and parking brake cables for disc brakes (the ends are different from the cables used with drum brakes).


----------



## 91GTI_Bro (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: MK1 GTI Disc brake conversion (germancarnut51)*

so r u saying that the entire rear end disc can be used from a mk3 to do the swap on mk1 or 2 disc brakes


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: MK1 GTI Disc brake conversion (91GTI_Bro)*

Yes, The MKIII stuff will work fine.
Go to your local self-service salvage yard and get your stuff off a MKIII.
The biggest challenge for us here in CA at the local PickAPart yards is getting the MKIIIs before someone else. Rear calipers are some of the first parts to be picked off (along with door handles, door lock mechanisms, window regulators, and sun roof parts).
Don't buy used rotors, unless you are getting a package deal (making the rotors free or dirt cheap), and don't buy any rotors that have a wear ridge on the outer edge (or inner edge) of the friction surface. Wear thickness is only 1.5mm, so used rotors usually cannot be turned, they need to be replaced. RockAuto has/had some new BeckArnley rear rotors for $5.41 and $12.41, each (plus shipping). 


_Modified by germancarnut51 at 8:15 AM 10-15-2009_


----------

